# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!



## Anglerboard-Team (1. Dezember 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*Dezember: Barsch

​*
*Der Dezemberpreis für die erfolgreichen Barschangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
* Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour & Quantum Incyte *​









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im Dezember hier in diesem Thread alle Barsche melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!

Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## goolgetter (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

So dann mache ich hier mal den Anfang!

Heute habe ich zum ersten mal mit einem Illex Köder gefischt und gleich ein paar schöne Stachelritter dingfest gemacht.
Bin voll auf begeistert. Da hat sich jetzt schon die Investition gelohnt. Gefangen habe ich innerhalb einer 3/4 Stunde mind. 15 gute Barsche. Die sechs größten habe ich dann mitgenommen. 

Hier das Foto. Der größte war 28 cm gefolgt von drei 26cm und noch zwei von 25 cm.

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/2694/bild014k.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

Hallo Leute,
habe hier mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt, und die Offtopic-Postings gelöscht. 

Jetzt bitte wieder aufs Wesentliche konzentrieren und Barsche fangen gehen


----------



## mopzz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

hallo,

bei denen ganzen diskussionen hier traut man sich ja gar nicht mehr, was zu posten

barsch, 30 cm, gefangen am donnerstag, 10.12.09. 

da ich keine zeitung hatte, poste ich einfach ein bild, welches ich an dem tag gemacht habe. ich denke man erkennt, dass es dezember ist.

gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

So nun Barschfotos weitere Kommentare kommen später
so hier der comment die barsche waren von 20 -36 cm lang und wurden am samstag gefangen.konnte sie nur nicht früher einstellen da das mein sohn macht.und die milchigen bilder sind durch den temperatur unterschied von kamera aus der kälte in die warme wohnung.


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

So jetzt aber hier wieder zurück zum Thema.
Um hier endlich mal Ruhe rein zu bekommen, werden * in Zukunft* alle Beiträge gelöscht welche nicht mit den oben genannten Regeln übereinstimmen.

Hier noch einmal die wesentlichen Punkte!

*Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden.

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)*


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

wie am 22.12.09 geschrieben.

*Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden.

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)*


----------



## catchandfun (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

*Hier zwei schöne Barsche aus dem Celler Hafen !

 Gefangen mit einen kleinen Spinner.* #6


*
Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Erfolg bei dem Gewinnspiel.*

 #:​


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

Servus zusammen,

kann mir einer erklären, wie es zu der unterschiedlichen Färbung der zwei Barsche kommt?
Sie wurden ja im selben Gewässer gefangen.

Ich wollte heute nochmal gehn, aber der See war zu :-( 

Petri Heil auf ein fischreiches Jahr 2010

Hias


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

Hi wir hatten heute auch 4 kleine bis mittlere Barsche erwischt. 
Der Erste hat 12cm, zweite 18cm, dritte 20cm, und der letzte hat 28cm. Dürfte man eigentlich auf dem Zollstock erkennen(Aktuelle Esox liegt auch noch daneben also dürft es ja gewertet werden) 

Anhang anzeigen 124580
Anhang anzeigen 124581
Anhang anzeigen 124582
Anhang anzeigen 124583



mfG Pauli :vik:


----------



## rigo1408 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

Na Pauli wenn man schon so anfängt solche Bilder Bild 1und 2 einzustellen ,dann kann man nichs dazu sagen .#d Wenn du nur die Ü20er eingestellt hättest wäre das in Ordnung gewesen meiner Meinung .Bin selber leidenschaftlicher Barschangler aber solche kleinen Barsche stelle ich ihr nicht ein sollen lieber noch wachsen #6,auch wenn ich gerne am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hätte sollte aber nicht sein .Hoffe die kleinen Barsche sind für die Katze ansonsten lass sie dir schmecken .;+ Gruss Mike

P.s. Kannst ja noch welche Senken gehen sind auch nicht viel kleiner.#dman man man#d


----------



## Knobbes (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

So nun bin ich endlich mal dazugekommen meine Barschfänge vom Dezember 09 einzustellen.
Die kleineren 4 Stück waren von kurz vor Weihnachten,(an die Kritiker,ich weiss, sind so klein, aber bei uns wimmelt es von verbutteten Barschen in einem Gewässer, so das man diese entnehmen muss)15cm 16 cm 16,5cm und 17cm.
Der  37 cm Barsch ist von Anfang Dezember, da wusste ich noch nicht das diesen Monat der Barsch zählt, deswegen ohne Zeitung, aber mit Maßband.

Wünsch euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2010.


----------



## Knobbes (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

Hier noch die Zeitung mit genauem Datum, da es bei den Fischbilder schlecht erkennbar ist.


----------



## Tüdde (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

Sorry für OT:
Es ist doch klar gesagt, dass nur Fische *deutlich über* dem Mindestmaß gewertet werden.
Auch wenn es nicht für alle 16 Länder gilt, wir in MV haben ein Schonmaß von 17cm. 
Wegen diesen Unterschieden von Land zu Land würde ich vielleicht ein AB-Mindestmaß einführen für diesen Wettbewerb, damit alle die gleichen Richtlinien haben und keine Brütlinge mehr eingestellt werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Dezember: Barsch!!*

Die ausgeloste Länge :
18,1 cm

Der Gewinner:
Pauli1990

Bitte per Mail an 
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de
bei mir melden.


----------

